# Updated Video driver for 921?????



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark,

Any word yet on when the new video driver will be ready for the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to 921 support forum.

Nope, haven't heard anything new yet. You all will know it when I do.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are you asking about Matrox G450 card driver ?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Don't know about which chipset it is, however, I thought it was an nVidia team that Dish was contracting to do it. My next door cube neighbor has a husband that works there. I asked about it, but wasn't able to learn anything from that end.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

L211 support only G450 (Matrox driver) for now. Perhaps next version will have drivers for nVidia cards.


----------

